# Anyone use Uship?



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anyone used Uship? If so what has your experience been like. I am bidding on a job that would require me to ship a dining room table from PA to IA.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Never heard of it…

Uhaul yes… Uship? No…

Sorry…

I will be watching to see what happens here…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A new one on me,but that doesn't mean much


----------



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

Uship.com


----------



## PapaTango (Dec 1, 2014)

It's a first class service to to get stuff transported by privateers rather than the bigger national carriers and the best bit is that we, as the customer, get to select the service price which we wish to pay.

I have used the service to get a used yard tractor delivered from upstate NY and it arrived on a Sunday and bang-on time promised by the haulier. Everything is transacted by email until the customer has selected the contractor/haulier and then the successful applicant will phone with the finer details regarding delivery. Only after we have satisfactorily received the Goods, is there a need to complete an online confirmation so that the contracted haulier, receives his agreed payment.

In a nutshell, we post what we want to be collected and from the original location, giving all the dimensions online together with our delivery address, then the advert is posted for a certain amount of time. Within that time-frame, contractors Bid against each other to gain the business and we, as the customer, choose whomever we feel would be best for the situation.

I have nothing but praise for Uship, which has a permanent tab on all my laptops!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I used UShip one time. For a bench. Got a real low bid from Texas to Washington. Bench delivered in great shape. Then problems with the price started. The middle man from UShip was great. But the actual trucker wanted more money claiming it had not been accurately described in the paperwork. So they classified it as something it was not and wanted the middle man to pay more money. The paperwork was accurate. I think the trucker under bid and wanted more money despite what he contractually agreed to do. Basically the trucker got to pound sand because everything was documented appropriately. I would use UShip again. Its like an eBay auction where truckers bid to haul your merchandise from point A to point B.


----------

